# مساعدة في كيفية قراءة جهاز التسوية(level)



## civil love (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء

ارجو المساعدة في كيفية قراءة المسطرة في جهاز التسوية level)

واتمنى ممن لديه امثلة توضيحية ان يساعدني بها

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


في انتظار ردودكم الكريمة


----------



## civil love (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة 

الاخوان المشرفين ارجو المساعدة لاني بامس الحاجة لمعرفة كيفية القراءة

انتظر الردود


----------



## محمدين علي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوعين اكيد حتستفاد منهم في level
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169825.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159122.html


----------



## civil love (22 سبتمبر 2010)

محمدين علي قال:


> الموضوعين اكيد حتستفاد منهم في level
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169825.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159122.html


 

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله بك

اتمنى تزويدي بامثلة عن كيفية اخذ القراءة اذا امكن


----------



## hosh123 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ده ملف اوتوكاد رسمت لك به القامه وشرحتها لك أرجو انه يفيدك 
http://www.2shared.com/photo/OntqZJ08/staff.html
وده رابط نوع الخط العربى الموجود داخل ملف الأوتوكاد لو مش عندك
http://www.2shared.com/file/pyCZgsTH/NASKH2.html
ولو فيه اى مشكله قولى وانا بإذن الله أساعدك


----------



## محمدين علي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الكتاب ده خاص بمعاهد السعودية فيه كل حاجة بالتوفيق


----------



## civil love (26 سبتمبر 2010)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ده ملف اوتوكاد رسمت لك به القامه وشرحتها لك أرجو انه يفيدك
> http://www.2shared.com/photo/ontqzj08/staff.html
> وده رابط نوع الخط العربى الموجود داخل ملف الأوتوكاد لو مش عندك
> http://www.2shared.com/file/pyczgsth/naskh2.html
> ولو فيه اى مشكله قولى وانا بإذن الله أساعدك


 

الاخ العزيز المحترم

جاري التحميل
والف الف الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب وجزاك الله عني خير جزاء المحسنين

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى التواصل


----------



## civil love (26 سبتمبر 2010)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ده ملف اوتوكاد رسمت لك به القامه وشرحتها لك أرجو انه يفيدك
> http://www.2shared.com/photo/ontqzj08/staff.html
> وده رابط نوع الخط العربى الموجود داخل ملف الأوتوكاد لو مش عندك
> http://www.2shared.com/file/pyczgsth/naskh2.html
> ولو فيه اى مشكله قولى وانا بإذن الله أساعدك


 


اخي الكريم الروابط لا تعمل ارجو منك اعادة رفعها

انا بالانتظار

مع شكري لك


----------



## باسم مرزوق (26 سبتمبر 2010)

هناك انواعة عديدة من موازين القامة امثلة ذلك موازين تقرأ على القامة العادية وايضا على القامة المقلوبة وهناك موازين تقرا على القامة التلسكوبية وهذه بسيطة جدا واذا احتجت اى حاجة انا تحت امرك 
م / باسم مرزوق 0102613623


----------



## hosh123 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
ده رابط جديد للملف ولكن قبل فتح ملف الأوتوكاد قم بنسخ ملف الخط الى ملف الخطوط الخاص بالبرنامج fonts 
http://www.4shared.com/file/L0ZZe3wR/___online.html
واذا كان فى اى مشكله انا موجود وتحت امرك


----------



## م.الفيحاء (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الكتاب لا يفتح


----------



## الساحق الاول (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الشيء المفرح اهتمامكم بالموضوع جزاكم الله الف خير جميعا


----------



## محمدين علي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الكتاب شغال و مفتوح و انا منزله تاني


----------



## civil love (28 سبتمبر 2010)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
> ده رابط جديد للملف ولكن قبل فتح ملف الأوتوكاد قم بنسخ ملف الخط الى ملف الخطوط الخاص بالبرنامج fonts
> http://www.4shared.com/file/l0zze3wr/___online.html
> واذا كان فى اى مشكله انا موجود وتحت امرك


 


الاخ العزيز 
الصراحة تعجز كلماتي عن وصف شكري وامتناني على جهدك الكبير
قمت بتحميل الملف وكان توضيحك وشرحك اكثر من رائع وانا اشكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق والازدهار


----------



## civil love (28 سبتمبر 2010)

محمدين علي قال:


> الكتاب ده خاص بمعاهد السعودية فيه كل حاجة بالتوفيق


 

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله بك


----------



## civil love (28 سبتمبر 2010)

باسم مرزوق قال:


> هناك انواعة عديدة من موازين القامة امثلة ذلك موازين تقرأ على القامة العادية وايضا على القامة المقلوبة وهناك موازين تقرا على القامة التلسكوبية وهذه بسيطة جدا واذا احتجت اى حاجة انا تحت امرك
> م / باسم مرزوق 0102613623


 

شكرا لك اخي العزيز باسم مرزوق واكيد ان شاء الله اتصل بك اذا احتجت لشيء


----------



## civil love (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اود ان اشكر الجميع لمشاركتهم وتفاعلهم مع الموضوع واتمنى الازدهار والتقدم للجميع


----------

